# makeinfo not found



## radiohead (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey there. If you have troubles compiling from ports, try: `pkg sea texinfo` / If your `pkg` shows it, install it by using `pkg ins texinfo`/ Now try to continue compiling.


----------

